# Barnes Bullets



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I am thinking about loading up some Barnes TSX for my 243 and I have a quick question about them. I have not yet purchased them due to I am still very jeep at reloading and do not know what it means to seat the bullet 0.050" off the lands. I know some of y'all are shaking your heads but I have not a clue what this means and am asking for your knoledge on this matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

knowledge*


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It means the bullet is that far from it engaging the lands. So if the bullet seated to x length is just touching the lands, you back it off 0.050 to be that far off the lands.


----------



## stress-relief (May 16, 2011)

What I do is partially resize a piece of brass and insert the bullet into the empty unprimed case. The bullet needs to be firmly enough in the brass so it won't fall out. Place this brass and bullet into the rifle and chamber it. The bullet will slide into the brass so that it is touching the lands when you chamber it. Eject the bullet. Here's where you may need to play with the partial sizing, the bullet will stay in the chamber when you remove the brass if it's held to firmly. However, it must be held firmly enough to be removed with the brass. You now have the Overall Cartridge length of the brass touching the lands. Measure the length with your calipers and subtract 50 thousandths


----------

